# Mother Tree



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just started a new plant tank and I hope I can maintain it in the long run. The main focal point will be the center tree, which it will be covered by Christmas moss.

*Tank size*:
14.5G starfire cube

*Equipment:*
*Aquatop UV HOB filter*

I chose this filter because it got a built in surface skimmer, UV filter and strong water flow.

*Nano clip on LED* with built in timer, moon light and temperature reading

white, red LED for optimal plant growth!

*Substrate*:
Black quartz sand

*Plants*:
Brownie Brown, Fire Bird, Ghost, Metallica, Phantom, Phoenix, Purple 
Bucephalandra Purple Adonis
Bucephalandra sekadau
Christmas moss
White Anubias nana

*Livestock*:
oto cat x3
rainbow stiphodon goby x3 (1 male and 2 female)

*Future add on livestock*:
Maybe 2 panda loach or 2 more stiphodon sp. goby


----------

